# 4G Cellphones



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I had a phone call from Vodaphone today telling me they're gearing up for the coming changeover to 4G and that they'll be sending me a (free of charge) 4G simcard which is rather handy but does anyone know if the old handsets will work or do we need to buy new 4G cellphones please?


----------



## Striple (Feb 13, 2013)

Older handsets will work with a 4G SIM as they are 3G compatible, if you want the extra speed/bandwidth of 4G you need a 4G capable hanset, be in a 4G coverage area and pay the extra on your contract. Currently Portugal has more 4G coverage than the UK via TMN and Meo but it is patchy outside urban areas.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

To be honest, I've no idea what 4G is or does....... I assume it's internet related but don't know. LOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Basically next step up from 3G should give higher speed, download and upload as phones, tablets etc become more and more sophisticated, as mobiles for us are just emergency useful items rather than a way of life, it doesn't interest me but if I can get 4G for my home internet connection then that would


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My phone must be about 5 years old at the very least AND it was the cheapest phone I could get in Africa so probable isn't even 3G let alone 4G. 

If I had my way, my cellphone would send and receive calls and nothing else whatsoever! LOL!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of cheap chinese unlocked Iphones work well with 4g , does anyone know if Lebara phone services are available in portugal,Lebara are a cheap and cheerful international phone server that we have used for the last 8 years all over australasia,UK,germany and the lowlands never had a problem but cannot find anything out about services in portugal


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

According to web site doesn't operate in Portugal


----------

